# French Civilian Ejects From Rafale



## tomahawk6 (7 Apr 2019)

I guess the French suspect the civilian touched something he shouldn't have , after the fighter took off. The civvie was unhurt but may not want to brag about the event. The less said the better.  :rofl:

https://www.militarytimes.com/off-duty/military-culture/2019/04/06/sacrebleu-civilian-accidentally-ejected-from-french-fighter-jet-during-fly-along/


----------



## dimsum (7 Apr 2019)

Well, at least the seat manufacturer can say their products work  :dunno:


----------



## Good2Golf (7 Apr 2019)

tomahawk6 said:
			
		

> I guess the French suspect the civilian touched something he shouldn't have , after the fighter took off. The civvie was unhurt but may not want to brag about the event. The less said the better.  :rofl:
> 
> https://www.militarytimes.com/off-duty/military-culture/2019/04/06/sacrebleu-civilian-accidentally-ejected-from-french-fighter-jet-during-fly-along/



If ever there was a "PdM*" moment!


----------



## Fishbone Jones (7 Apr 2019)

No Caterpillar Club for that guy.

You have to egress fom a disabled aircraft, get under canopy and survive. Not disable the aircraft as you egress. ;D


----------



## Ping Monkey (9 Apr 2020)

From this new article, the Incident Investigation is complete.  An incredible series of safety protocols appear to have been _missed_ overlooked.    


Article:  https://www.aerotime.aero/clement.charpentreau/24788-fighter-jet-crash-averted-by-defect-in-civil-ejection-incident


FS Report (_en français_): https://www.defense.gouv.fr/content/download/580401/9905742/A-2019-03-I.pdf




> On March 20, 2019, a civilian passenger was accidentally ejected from a twin-seat Rafale B fighter jet as the aircraft was taking off from Saint-Dizier 113 airbase, eastern France. The final report of the French investigation bureau for State aviation safety (BEA-E) on the incident outlines a chain reaction of both human and technical failures, one of which unexpectedly prevented the fighter jet from crashing.
> 
> 
> Passenger unprepared and mishandled
> ...


----------



## dapaterson (9 Apr 2020)

Wasn't there a 431 Sqn incident where ALSE and safety briefs to a (military) passenger were found to be insufficient a few years ago?


----------

